
'Clock boy' Ahmed Mohamed: judge dismisses claims – family to refile - 6stringmerc
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/irving/2017/05/19/judge-dismisses-clock-boy-ahmed-mohameds-suit-irving-isd
======
6stringmerc
Please note: This case was dismissed before ever going to trial. That means
the Judge did not find any merit - pending adjustments by June 1. In turn, the
Legal Team has said they plan to refile the case. Do they think they'll get a
more sympathetic judge? Irving ISD and the City of Irving already have written
notice the family is seeking $15 million so spending a fraction of that to
fight the case(s) does make fiscal sense.

To put it another way, I've seen a lot of Motion to Dismiss arguments get
noted but not successful in Copyright Infringement cases. That's not even
close to the level of Civil Rights type stuff.

I watched a lot of people buy into Avi Selk's "Trial by Media" muckracking
(which he rode to a job at the Washington Post) and seeing the case fall flat
on the basic merits is important. "You lose, Good Day Sir."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bl32n6-JXc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bl32n6-JXc)

There's a reason "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" doesn't win.

